# Floater trip 1/15/11



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Left DI around 11:00 am Saturday. Headed out to the 42040 bouy to troll for a hoo. Water looking perfect,but not much going on there. Made our way to the Ram. Trolled around until dark with no knock downs. Pretty crowded out there so headed south to Horn Mt and that's where we spent the night. Started Jigging and the BFT were THICK! Pretty much caught one on every drop. Worn out from that so started chunking and wasn't 1 min after, Tom says " I gotta good feeling about this one" ............ game on. Reel screams and of course none of us were ready, no one had a belt or one in sight. Finally get Tom somewhat strapped up and he brings in a nice 55lb YFT. After that we thought it was on, but never had another YF bite all night. About every 30 minutes or so the water would blow up with action, but gone as soon as we saw it. BF bite was good all night. Prolly caught 20-25 but used a lot of them chunking. Back at the Island by 11:00 Sunday. When we left it was pretty rough out there. About 50 miles from DI it slicked out pretty good so it ended up being a nice ride in. It was a great trip, good times with good friends! We ended up with 15 BFT and 1 YFT. Can't wait to go again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!!!!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

nice yf looks yummy!


----------



## Lucky31 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice catch. I would have been happy with one YF over the weekend. They certainly weren't thick at the RAM again.

Just a note for those getting excited about Horn Mtn...it is in closed waters currently. Check the SERO NOAA site for closure coordinates. There is a still a postage stamp of a closure. Ram Powell and the Marlin are fair game...Horn isn't as of today.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was in the blue cape horn 31. I was waiting for you to change trolling directions at the powell lol. Thought you were trying to change the look of all of us trolling.
Glad yall got a yellow at horn, but like that other guy said its closed. See you out there again sometime. BTW how many bud lights did yall have?? lol


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good fish man. Hey sorry for cutting ya off while you where on the troll. The sun was at a point to where we didn't even see yall.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

It's strange how the blackfin can be almost a nuiscance out there, we had about the same luck but with 2 yfts and a mako. I think "ole sickle-fin" is on to us all.....


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

No, that was my bad guys for choosing the opposite direction of the parade to troll. Won't happen again.

Didn't even think to check to see if Horn was closed. What a joke tho!! Doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Tom looks under the weather


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Absofishingloutely said:


> No, that was my bad guys for choosing the opposite direction of the parade to troll. Won't happen again.
> 
> Didn't even think to check to see if Horn was closed. What a joke tho!! Doesn't really make any sense.


Good trip! Glad all went well with your concerns over the amount of gas you had. Post results on the Robalo site if you get a chance. Things a little slow there this time of year.


----------

